# Should've Brought a Shovel



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

A box of dust
and bone fragments;
Fingers dug into soil
with urgency,
faster and faster
until the nails nearly ripped
from their beds.
I intered the letter there,
a piece of parchment
that I tore from my soul.
If that two foot by two foot pit
had been dug deeper
I would have buried more than just
my secrets with you.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

amazing N, and sad.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you. I was sad when I wrote it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's powerful. There's a lot of emotion in there...I was choked up all day. Still am.


----------

